# Word 2007 freezes



## cQQlgirl (Apr 15, 2004)

I bought a new computer and installed office 2007. From the beginning, I have had a problem with word in which, when I click on a doc (even a single click mind you), it freezes and I get a message that says "Microsoft office word has stopped working. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution becomes available." 3 months now and they have yet to notify me of a thing. Has anyone had or heard of this issue? 

Fujitsu Lifebook N series
Intel core 2 cpu T7200 @ 2.00GHz 2.00GHz
2046mb. RAM
Windows Vista Home Premium

Thank you in advance, Valerie


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

cQQlgirl said:


> I bought a new computer and installed office 2007. From the beginning, I have had a problem with word in which, when I click on a doc (even a single click mind you), it freezes and I get a message that says "Microsoft office word has stopped working. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution becomes available." 3 months now and they have yet to notify me of a thing. Has anyone had or heard of this issue?
> 
> Windows Vista Home Premium


Don't wait. Thats a message from Vista that you will get anytime an MS program crashes. The info is usually is sent to the server and then analysed for frequently occurring issues. Your case may not ever be taken.

Coming to your issue - Look for a file called normal.dotx and rename it to Normal.old. Restart Word a few times and see if that helps.

Else Hold the Windows Key and push "R" on the keyboard. In the run window type "Winword /a" (without quotes) and Hit ok. If Word opens fine then there could be an add-in that is preventing Word from opening fine.

Do you have Norton on your computer ?? If you do , search for a file officeav.dll and rename it. If you cant rename it , then you may have to restart in SAFE MODE of Windows to do it.

Keep us posted.:up: Good luck


----------



## cQQlgirl (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay, I looked for normal.dotx but none turned up. I held Windows key and pushed R which indeed brought Word up fine. I don't have Norton but I do have Trend Micro PC-cillin.

Another detail. Window opens fine when opening a fresh doc. But when attempting to open an _existing_ doc, the name.doc clicked on (say in windows explorer) will look as though I am attempting to rename the doc. THEN the error message will pop up.

Thank you for assisting me...any further ideas?


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Restart your computer in Windows SAFE MODE. 
To do this , restart and when the display turns on , start tapping F8 (Function Key 8). This should ideally happen before you see the Windows Load screen.
Tapping F8 should interrupt the boot process and give you further options. Select Safe mode or Safe mode with Networking.
Once the computer boots to login screen , select your windows login (Typically your name or OWNER).
Try opening a document from its location (Explorer would be a good option). If Word opens the doc without an error, then its typically your Antivirus which is trying to scan your document in normal mode of Windows (In safe mode the A/v is disabled).

Let me know how this went.


----------



## cQQlgirl (Apr 15, 2004)

What I did was turn off the anti-virus and then word works fine. Now how do I run antivirus _and_ word 2007?

Val


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Open Word --> Click Office Icon top right hand corner
Click Word options --> Trust Center

Look around here, you will find the antivirus probably under Security (I dont have Word 07 on the computer so I am feeling my way around). It will show the antivirus on the computer and an option to disintegrate it from Office applications. Also look under add-ins section and disable any PC Cillin add-ins.

Warning : This renders your Office applications without any protection against Macro and other forms of viruses. Make sure you update Office and Windows regularly. Keep Macros disabled as long as possible.


----------

